# General Chat > General Discussion >  Men's shoes for travelling

## lifeonlake

I'm going traveling in a few weeks, to to Morocco and a few days in Paris. Travel will involve lots of walking around in the city and some trekking. I do plan on going to some nice restaurants in Paris, and maybe Morocco too.  Can anyone recommend some comfortable men's walking shoes that are nice enough to wear with a 'dressier' outfit, and into places in Paris? I'm a little picky about shoes and don't want to be in clunky hikers.

----------


## ivanjones13

If you are traveling than in my opinion, you should minimize space wasters in your luggage with comfortable, multi-purpose shoes. The best shoes for a traveling man to take on a journey, are city smart and country casual. Do not pack space eating hiking boots but some serious hiking boots-for serious hill and fell walking-after you arrive, from a local supplier who understands local conditions.

----------


## peterjames25

The best shoes for a traveling man to take on a journey, are city smart and country casual at the same time, as well as being super comfy for leisure walking. The shoe is also water-resistent. This is one of the best pairs of men's walking shoes out there.

----------


## dreamboxhd

Woodland shoes would be the best brand of shoes for your travelling. From my personal experience, Woodland shoes are the best for any kind of situation, are more tough and are long lasting.

----------


## robertspears

Men are often accused of being least bothered about their appearance, and pay attention least to their shoes. Muscle development takes place in the arch structure with appropriate trag over time.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Travel will involve lots of walking around in the city and some trekking. I do plan on going to some nice restaurants in Paris, and maybe Morocco too. Can anyone recommend some comfortable men's walking shoes that are nice enough to wear with a 'dressier' outfit, and into places in Paris? I'm a little picky about shoes and don't want to be in clunky hikers.

----------


## Baconmi

I use Woodland shoe for Traveling. This shoe is very tough. You feel very comfortable wearing this shoe.

----------


## rupertharris

Lighting is the final element to the finish of your home theater. It is best to get light where you can dim and brighten the lights. This will allow you to develop an intimate and lively decor. There are several types of seats that you can choose.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Men are often accused of being least bothered about their appearance, and pay attention least to their shoes. Muscle development takes place in the arch structure with appropriate trag over time.

----------


## Tomasim

Timberland is my favorite traveling shoes. This is very tough brand for shoes.

----------


## Lizaaswift

Caterpillar shoe is my favorite shoe. I enjoy wearing this shoe.

----------


## naomiweelson

Nike is very good shoe. I only using this shoe for traveling.

----------


## aliensq

I always wear Puma shoe. This is good for traveling.

----------


## pollardmark52

I'm going traveling in a few weeks, to to Morocco and a few days in Paris. Travel will involve lots of walking around in the city and some trekking. I do plan on going to some nice restaurants in Paris, and maybe Morocco too.

----------


## pretty--lady

I wear Adidas shoe. This is good shoe for all uses. I use this for traveling, for sports use as well as for daily use.

----------


## donaldmark587

If you are traveling than in my opinion, you should minimize space wasters in your luggage with comfortable, mulch-purpose shoes. The best shoes for a traveling man to take on a journey, are city smart and country casual.

----------


## rickyanti

Man need tough shoes. For that I suggest you to choose Underground shoes.

----------


## christinablk

I like Puma, Timberland brand shoes. These brand are best in quality.

----------


## shauntett25

The best shoes for a traveling man to take on a journey, are city smart and country casual at the same time, as well as being super comfy for leisure walking.

----------


## messiminaj

Munro, Rockport are my favorite shoes. These are very comfortable to wear.

----------


## johanssoncolin

Bass and Think are my best shoe brand. I use these shoe for traveling.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

The best shoes for a traveling man to take on a journey, are city smart and country casual at the same time, as well as being super comfy for leisure walking. The shoe is also water-resistent. This is one of the best pairs of men's walking shoes out there.

----------


## Rekobo

Its really great post.

----------


## Misrarobin

Puma is the best shoe for the man to take on a journey. This shoe is very comfortable to wear.

----------


## LindsayWilliams30

I wear puma shoe. This show is good for men also.

----------


## hooeisak

If you are traveling than in my opinion, you should minimize space wasters in your luggage with comfortable, multi-purpose shoes. The best shoes for a traveling man to take on a journey, are city smart and country casual. Do not pack space eating hiking boots but some serious hiking boots-for serious hill and fell walking-after you arrive, from a local supplier who understands local conditions.

----------


## Leyla

If we’re talking about durable, versatile, good-looking travel shoes, the Easy Spirit aka the best traveling shoes has to be on the list. I’ve been wearing these for 6 months and swam in them with no issues, then continued wearing them for a couple of hours with no problems. I wouldn't do some serious hiking with them but anything with a well-defined and good trail would be ok.

A few other shoes to consider from https://shoesmentor.com/types-of-sho...oes-for-women/ are also great affordable one bag options.

----------

